# Pickles-My New Hedgie



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

Well, after 3 years of waiting, I finally got my first hedgie-Pickles! He is soooo adorable! He is a little huffy right now (he's 7 weeks) but thats only because he is beginning to go through a quilling. His new favorite activity is to sleep in the palm of my hands! Here is a pic of my 7 week old pinto boy...
[attachment=0:1vc0j88h]n1001654701_30425287_2928357.jpg[/attachment:1vc0j88h]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on the new baby boy  
He is a cutie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, he is adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He was well worth the wait!!! And I can't wait for more pictures of this adorable little one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, what a great picture! Adorable little guy.


----------



## ten_ten (May 19, 2009)

Congrats! He's so cuteeee! I can't wait to get my new hedgie! awesome picture!!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AW!!! congrats he is very cute!!!!!!


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

haha...thanks everyone!! i got this little fellow from Stacy (Terrapin Hedgehogs) in Joppa, MD! I love him so much!!!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

awes he's absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## magenh (Jun 14, 2009)

He's a very handsome boy! I'd better not let Tak read the forums or she might develop a crush on him! :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww such a sweet adorable little Pickles!


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

Haha! Thanks


----------

